# Sunroof or No, Opinions....



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Personally I don't car for sunroofs. I feel that they are typically too noisy when open at speed and just give water an opportunity to find its way in to ruin your interior. That can be from leaks or just leaving it open and getting rained on.
I told my salesman that I wanted everything but Nav and the sunroof. He said he understood the Nav but why no sunroof? It will hurt on trade in value when I get a new car, he said. Then I pointed to the car I drove in (96 Sunfire with 190,000 miles) and he realized that trade in value was not on the top of my list.
I know a few people that think like me, but seems that more people cannot function on a day-to-day basis without a sunroof. Just curious.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Not for $850.. I also opted out of getting a sunroof. While I do like them in general, I couldn't bare paying that much for something I'll use less than 3 months of the year


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

I went ahead and spent the money for one. It makes too much sense to have one in California.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sunroofs are almost worthless at trade, so forget what your salesperson said. It's nice to have the option to get it or not, not have it forced in a package with power seats or leather, etc. as the Regal and Malibu do.

Heated seats are another item where some people love them and others don't (although southerners like them too when the temperatures dip in the winter).


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah I am glad GM has decoupled the sunroof from the other options. Nobody likes paying for options they wont use.

Regarding the heated seats, being in Michigan the advantage is obvious. My wife is way crack addicted to it already. Whenever we go somewhere as a family, it seems we end up in the Cruze because the Aztek doesn't have heated seats.


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

One of my dad's ride came with the sunroof , we do rarely use it so the cruze has no sunroof either lol


----------



## johnny42544 (Mar 16, 2012)

We have had a sunroof in multiple cars, and rarely used it in any of them. One sprung a leak and the motor died so it ended up being sealed by the dealer. I have a dealer looking for a new Cruze for me, without a sunroof. They are a rarity, but I refuse to pay the extra for something that I know for me is a waste of $$$. Also, am refusing the RS package. Two of the 5 things that option includes is ALREADY included in the LTZ. Personally, I consider that a ripoff. I do like the look of the spoiler, but not worth the cost of the package to get it.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm on the no sunroof bandwagon myself, you can't cut a hole in the roof and expect it to never be a problem. Plus when your sliding down the road upside down you don't have to worry abour glass shards grinding into your skull


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had 2 cars previously with sunroofs and did not like them. Any time I opened it, I always worried if I shut it again or not or if it rained I wondered if the sometime I forgot to close it. Esp since I typically kept the inside shade closed. Weather in Cincinnati is not sunroof friendly either. I can live without it. Besides I can spend 850 on something more useful like wheels.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Love my sun roof. I've had one in every vehicle. This was the first one i opted out of to try and save money, but the one i was supposed to get got crunched on the truck, so they ended up having to rush to find me another Cruze with the colors i wanted. The only one they could find had a sunroof but no car starter. So i got the sunroof in trade for the starter no additional charge. GF was pissed she hates them, i take it as i was meant to have one.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I wasn't buying a Cruze with a sunroof no matter if they offered it for free. 

It was a pain in the butt trying to keep the one in my SS lubed so it wouldn't squeek.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I won't buy a car without a sun/moonroof. I get claustrophobic in there on long drives. I never actually OPEN it, I just pull the cover back and let the light shine through so its not as cramped in there...


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Just curious, but anyone with the sunroof. There's a black pieces, looks like a screen that pops up when you fully open it, i've never had that on any of my other vehicles. To me it only looks like its there to quiet the noise from the sunroof when its open. Is there any other purpose for it? It seems ugly when looking at it from the outside.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, top of my head is flat from hitting the roof in sunroof vehicles, lose at least two inches of head space, not good if you were tall. Got on that kick for years, not a good idea if living in a wooded area, debris plugs up those drains. None are water tight, but a water bypass system instead. No bypass, you get wet, plus in that hot sun, weather stripping doesn't last very long. 

Were cool way back when, as passenger could stand on the front seat and wave at the girls on Main Street if that was your bag. Do that today and would toss you in jail. See by watching action movies, also handy for using a machine gun.

Least they provided you, least back then, was with a hand crank if your motor should die for any reason. Really didn't like going back to powered windows, they never provided a crank for those. Afraid to open the windows on my Cruze, may never go back up again, already happened to me 300 miles away from home during a summer rain storm. Have a whole bunch of wires between the door and the body that can break using this cheap wire they are using today with constant flexing. Particularly bad in sub zero weather with a new fear of even opening a car door. A nice way to spend a weekend is to replace all that crap with good plated small stranded neoprene test lead wire. Drivers' door is the worst and most used.

They call all this stuff convenience items, but not very convenient if you get soaking wet, or pay a mechanic a hundred bucks an hour to get them working again. If you ain't got it, won't have problems with it.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

shawn672 said:


> Not for $850.. I also opted out of getting a sunroof. While I do like them in general, I couldn't bare paying that much for something I'll use less than 3 months of the year


The Cruze has a moon roof, no? I love the moon roof on my Vibe and I use the window feature all year round to brighten the interior mood in the car. It's great for extra light when you've lost something in the car or are cleaning the interior.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> Just curious, but anyone with the sunroof. There's a black pieces, looks like a screen that pops up when you fully open it, i've never had that on any of my other vehicles. To me it only looks like its there to quiet the noise from the sunroof when its open. Is there any other purpose for it? It seems ugly when looking at it from the outside.


If you mean the little black spoiler that pops up, then yes. It's to disrupt the wind blowing over the opening. If you want to have fun sometime, tape that down and go out onto a country road and gradually accelerate until you get to just the right speed where the interior of the car starts thrumming like a giant jug in a jug band .


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Motorcycles have the ultimate sunroof! In a car, I don't want the noise or the sun beating down on me during the drive. That's why the roof is there in the first place.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My wife won't drive a car without a sunroof. I personally don't care for them. They increase the weight of the car and raise the center of gravity. Not ideal for optimal handling, although I'm sure the difference is minimal. 

Personally, I like the extra head room. Makes the car feel larger and more roomy, as all sunroofs will cut about 2" from your total head room. I remember test driving a Kia Forte Koup with a sunroof and my head was 1/2" from the ceiling. I get they have hamsters in their commercials, but that doesn't mean they should design their cars such that only hamsters can drive them. 

To me, sunroofs are a luxury item, and as with all luxury items, they can break. Sunroofs need drains, and those drains sometimes leak. Those sliders may need service, and the motor may need replacing. Its more headache...right next to your head.

$850? Think again. Since most of us finance our cars, that's $850, plus 2.9% every year for 6 years, so $927.36.

The way I see it, I ask myself, "What can I do with $850?"

Well, $850 buys you a Trifecta tune for a sale price of $300 after returning the interface. It buys you front and rear strut tower bars for ~$350, and the rest buys you a nice HID projector retrofit from theretrofitsource.com.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If I want a sunroof, I'll buy a convertable.


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

I won't own a car without one. All of my cars have had them and I never remember having an issue with them. Even in Michigan mine is open all the time. Alright, not all the time but quite a bit.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

TwelveCruze said:


> I won't own a car without one. All of my cars have had them and I never remember having an issue with them. Even in Michigan mine is open all the time. Alright, not all the time but quite a bit.


I used to say that too. However based on the price and how much I actually used my previous sunroofs, I can do without.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TwelveCruze said:


> I won't own a car without one. All of my cars have had them and I never remember having an issue with them. Even in Michigan mine is open all the time. Alright, not all the time but quite a bit.


Late model GMC Acadias (Saturn Outlook, etc.) had issues with the drains leaking. It was pretty common. Any time you have a rubber seal that is susceptible to very high temperatures and weather, it will eventually dry rot, get brittle, and crack. Its just a matter of how long you keep your car. I haven't personally had a problem either in my 2000 Regal GSE, but that doesn't mean others haven't and it doesn't mean I won't at some point in the future. 161k miles so far...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I use my sunroof every day that doesn't have precipitation. If you don't like the sun.. just close it -_-. The extra light adds a nice environment in your car and will help resale value.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

$850 is reasonable for a sun roof, compared to what they use to charge, everyone should have at least one sun roof vehicle once in their life.

Still have this thing, roof comes off and fits neatly in the hatch.

View attachment 4173


Even my motorhome has kind of a sunroof, rear roof vent is powered, can crack that open on the highway, and that vacuum really pulls the air through after it sits in the sun going back on the highway.

But I didn't want a sunroof in my Cruze, headroom was more important to me.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

I have had a sunroof in most of the vehicles I have purchased over the past 20+ years. In the ones that did not come with it, I have even had them cut in and added locally. I have never had water issues on any of them. I do use the sunroof frequently throughout the entire year, not just summer, mostly just open a bit for extra ventilation.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Hate sunroofs in my vehicles, always make sure that i get one without. Only thing is they always link the sunroof with something. In the case of the Cruze it's the premium sound system, can't get that without the sunroof. So had to forego the sound so I wouldn't get the sun.


----------



## NurseCruzen (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had a sunroof in the last 3 cars I've had 1999 eclipse gsx, my baby wagon (ford escape) 
and now my cruze. I love having a sunroof


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Hate sunroofs in my vehicles, always make sure that i get one without. Only thing is they always link the sunroof with something. In the case of the Cruze it's the premium sound system, can't get that without the sunroof. So had to forego the sound so I wouldn't get the sun.


Is it so hard to.... close... the sunroof? -_-


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Hate sunroofs in my vehicles, always make sure that i get one without. Only thing is they always link the sunroof with something. In the case of the Cruze it's the premium sound system, can't get that without the sunroof. So had to forego the sound so I wouldn't get the sun.


That's usually a dealer package, isn't it? Like the dealer will order 20 cars with the same set of options. You could try ordering a car to spec or try a different dealer.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Eugene_C said:


> That's usually a dealer package, isn't it? Like the dealer will order 20 cars with the same set of options. You could try ordering a car to spec or try a different dealer.


As far as I know it is the All-Star package, even building a Cruze on Chevys website that is the only way to get it.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Is it so hard to.... close... the sunroof? -_-


That's not really the point though. Why would I pay for something that I don't want, just to get the premium sound. Just saying the sunroof should be a stand-alone option not linked with other options.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

I love my sunroof, So much so that i paid an extra $2,200 for the luxury of having it.

Sunroof takes away 2" of head room? What are you guys smoking? Sunroof's GIVE you more room..?

At the end of the day, a Cruze is a girls car. And in 2 years time when i sell it, a girl will buy my car over yours because mine has a sunroof.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> At the end of the day, a Cruze is a girls car. And in 2 years time when i sell it, a girl will buy my car over yours because mine has a sunroof.


In my defense, show me a girl with a black RS LTZ Cruze with a trifecta tune.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Interesting. I like both features so I'll probably get the package.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

R1XSTA said:


> I love my sunroof, So much so that i paid an extra $2,200 for the luxury of having it.
> 
> Sunroof takes away 2" of head room? What are you guys smoking? Sunroof's GIVE you more room..?
> 
> At the end of the day, a Cruze is a girls car. And in 2 years time when i sell it, a girl will buy my car over yours because mine has a sunroof.


Sunroofs don't give you more room. The fact that the sunroof is inside the roof means they need to actually lower the ceiling pad in order to fit all of the sunroof parts, therefore actually giving you less headroom in the car. A car without a sunroof will have more headroom. Don't take my word for it, go test the difference for yourself. It doesn't matter for the Cruze as it already has tons of head room, but go sit in a Kia Forte Koup with a sunroof. With the seat's lowest setting, my head was half an hinch from the ceiling. Yes, my hairs were touching the ceiling. I was able to find one at a dealer without a sunroof and I had MUCH more head room in that one, but I hated the way the manual transmission drove so I bought the Cruze. 

The new Scion tC is a girl's car. The Corolla is a girl's car. The civic might be a girl's car. The Sonic is a girl's car. The Cruze, however, is a compact sedan. IMO its pretty much all-purpose, especially given how many of them have manual transmissions. Typically speaking, manual transmission cars aren't girl's cars.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

*sunroofs*

i just bought a 2012 cruze w/o sunroof but had a moonroof(slides inside the roof not out) and it is much quieter then the roofs that open to the outside of the car. i have had this moonroof in 4 cars and all have been great and a must have. we never use the factory, open outside, sunroof in the wifes malibu. sooo noisy


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had sunroofs and enjoyed them, but I find that I don't really care anymore - my last sunroof car I almost never opened, and I don't miss it on my Cruze. 

I figure, if it's gonna be open, make it a convertible.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> i just bought a 2012 cruze w/o sunroof but had a moonroof(slides inside the roof not out) and it is much quieter then the roofs that open to the outside of the car. i have had this moonroof in 4 cars and all have been great and a must have. we never use the factory, open outside, sunroof in the wifes malibu. sooo noisy


I'm pretty sure that is what we all have. The sunroof / moonroof stays inside the roof as it slides back...


----------

